# Is Prednisone good or bad for a dog with Lymphoma



## SyncMaster (Mar 12, 2017)

Bourbon was diagnosed with Lymphoma last Wednesday and we started his chemo treatment - My 3 year old golden got diagnosed with Lymphoma

Bourbon got Elspar last Wednesday (11/04) and he got Vincristine yesterday (11/07). At home he is having Prednisone 20mg (2 tablets a day for a week and reducing it by 0.5 every week).

Over the last few days, we have been reading about Prednisone and its side effects. We found that Prednisone would actually suppress the inflammation and significantly affects the immune system. Also it could have adverse effects in the long term (affecting his vital organs). We didn't know about this earlier.

As Bourbon will be on Prednisone for a month, we are not sure if it will affect his health. Instead, should we try to wean off Prednisone early and use stuffs like essaic tea?

Can folks who have used Prednisone in the past share your thoughts and experience?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am really sorry about Bourban's diagnosis. 

My bridge girl was prescribed Prednisone when she had lymphoma. 
She did really well on it. 

All medications can have side effects. 
Did your Vet discuss side effects to be aware of or to watch out for?


----------



## SyncMaster (Mar 12, 2017)

@CAROLINA MOM 
Our vet just mentioned sideeffects like vomiting, diarrhea but didn't mention in detail on how Prednisone works and potential long term side effects.

I was reading more on holistic diet and food options that I can give to Bourbon to help with his recovery. That's when I came across a few posts on usage of Prednisone and how it affected their dogs. 

Here is one from a FB Group - Facebook Groups


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Outside of my girl being hungry all the time, drinking more water and needing to go out to go potty more often she did very well on it. 

My girl was 11 when she was diagnosed, she was not a good candidate for Chemo, my Vet felt the best option for her was the prednisone. In fact she stayed on it the entire time until the lymphoma progressed and it was time to let her go. She had 6 really great months. 

Have you seen an oncologist or gone to a Vet Med School in your area? 
With Bourban being young, you have more options.


----------



## SyncMaster (Mar 12, 2017)

Current Bourbon is being treated by an oncologist at SAGE Vet Center in our area (San Jose). UC Davis is the closest Vet School for us and we couldn't get an appointment yet as they are fully booked. However, UC Davis asked us to forward the medical records so that they could take a look and share updates with us. We are still waiting to hear back from them.

Yes, that is our concern as well. With Bourbon being young we want to give him a good treatment that would keep him healthy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sending good thoughts for you and Bourban's care and treatment.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

My Bear was on prednisone for almost 2 years as part of treatment for his autoimmune disorder and he had no side effects aside from being thirsty at the beginning. He passed away due to an aggressive cancer but there is no correlation between that and the prednisone.


----------

